# vaporizers vs bong...



## glann (Jan 23, 2015)

So the only vape I've owned was a magic flight launch box. It was nice at first, but it just didnt seem to get me as high as a bong did with the same herb.

Any of you use both and actually believe a higher end vape is just as good as a bong?


----------



## mainemedical (Jan 24, 2015)

i've got a silver surfer - much different high but definitely still gets my just as high as a huge bong. ssv is a much more clear head high - pleasant for daytime, still able to function. i also have a 1000ml Roor blue series - that with the same amount of herb is a much different effect. roor is much more physical stoned feeling. great for late night or if you're not going anywhere.


although oftentimes we'll plug the ssv right into the Roor and use both and it's awesome everytime. best of both


----------



## DutchHaze (Jan 24, 2015)

glann said:


> So the only vape I've owned was a magic flight launch box. It was nice at first, but it just didnt seem to get me as high as a bong did with the same herb.
> 
> Any of you use both and actually believe a higher end vape is just as good as a bong?


i have a vapor brothers table model and it rips as hard as u want. before vap i was strictly bongs. now ill never go back. the taste is a million times better. you can taste all the subtle differences between strains


----------



## playallnite (Jan 25, 2015)

I use both , the MFLB and a bong. I pretty much use my launchbox to MAINTAIN my high and usuallly start off with several bongs then go to the launchbox.


----------



## warble (Jan 26, 2015)

If it is just a choice between bongs and vapes, I prefer bongs. I don't do any monster hits, and I don't smoke very much to get high, maybe two or three bowls will be fine for me for a few hours. I have been smoking since the early eighties. I have built my own vaporizers and multi-chamber bongs, I have used the volcano, magic flight, vape pens, gravity bongs, joints, and pipes. Each has its advantages and disadvantages. I like getting high w/ friends hitting a joint. I like my bong, when I'm by myself, less ritual and more high. I like doing dabs on our errl rig w/ my girlfriend, she really digs the flavors. Pipes, one hitters, vape pens, magic flight and other portable vapes are nice for when you're out and about, but you have to go through such preparation and you need to hit it more often to get the same effect. The table top vaporizers give great flavors, but I'm not into all of the prep and how much cannabis those use.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jan 26, 2015)

OP: To answer your question, yes, a "high end" vape can be just as good if not better than a bong.

What most people don't realize when "vaping" using a vape instead of "smoking" using a bong, pipe, or joint, is this. The different compounds, terpenes, & the like present in cannabis vaporize at different temperatures. THC, the most common compound, vaporizes AROUND 250 degrees Fahrenheit and is most tasty in a "high end" vape at around 360 degrees Fahrenheit. The so-called medicinal compounds, CBD, CBN, etc. vaporize around 415-420 degrees Fahreheit. Cannabis combusts somewhere around 500-600 degrees Fahrenheit and of course, you inhale all the compounds, good & bad, at once.

The MFLB, while a very good little vape, has NO temperature control. You control the temp by how fast or slow you draw. All of us MFLB users, myself included, have spaced, so to speak, and burned the product. But still, the MFLB is the best (IMO) of the portable vapes in as much as the batteries are removable. When it doesn't hold a charge, throw if away and get new ones. 2 for $15 US. Batteries deteriorating & not holding a charge are the bane of most portable vapes.

I have a Volcano with an ACCURATE temperature control. What works for me is vaping a bag or two at 360 degrees to enjoy the good taste (THC only, highs like a good sativa), and then bumping the temp up to 420 degrees to get the CBD, CBN effect (similar effect as smoking). I'm pushing 65. Taking some healthy rips off a bong or joint ala Seth Rogen / James Franco in Pineapple Express, kicks my ass WAY TOO MUCH. I gots better things to do than roll around on the floor coughing my ass off. A good vape is practically no wear and tear on the old, and I mean old, bod.

As a rule, pen vapes work for oils, but as far as herb goes, they're pieces of shit. With vaporizers, the rule of thumb is, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 26, 2015)

Why not both?

I've got a da buddah vape, and I route the hose into a bong. This eliminates the small particulates that manage to get through the vape screen, as the bong filters all that shit out, and can cool the vapor as well, if desired. Using a clear bong allows you to visually see how much vape you're actually pulling, which makes it easier to monitor the amount you want.

Vapes are great, however, they do have a learning curve, and the hits you take aren't as consistent as those taken via combustion. IMO, it is this inconsistency that drives some old smokers away from using vapes, but the health benefits are worth the hassle, and the flavors you get from that first vape are unlike any others.

Best of luck.


----------



## Royal Concentrates (Jan 31, 2015)

Ask your local shop for Royal Concentrates Vaporizer cartridges. You can take these anywhere...concerts, games, planes, trains, and automobiles! This stuff is very different...I am serious, that is the only reason I wanted to get the word out about them. [email protected]


----------



## Victor Vaperight (Jul 26, 2015)

Must agree with Wilksey. I say BONG AND VAPE. At the same time. The hits are smoother, deeper, more satisfying to the lungage, more effective, cooler AND tastier. How can you NOT implement the bong? It's the perfect _accoutrement to vaping if you ask me..._


----------



## Herbivores (Jul 30, 2015)

Vaping imo is just smoother.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 7, 2015)

or just clean your bong and put a rubber oring for a bong bowl on the whip I add ice super smooth and I have a vapir rise 2.0 as my current vape still take traditional bong tokes like tonight blueberry so dank doesnt taste as good smoked going to sleep like a baby tho.


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 7, 2015)

Biggest highs I've I had are with a shottie. I don't limit myself. I use pipes,bongs and the mighty.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2015)

Apples and oranges. Each has their merit.

I have the MFLB and consider it a piece of poop, however cute it may be, but in a push to get off tobacco recently bought the Pax 2 and while expensive, by fuck does it get me some high.


----------



## Dansmoker (Aug 7, 2015)

Vapes and bongs are going to be completely different highs. There are plenty of high end vapes that function very well but it's never going to be able to replace that feeling of taking a huge bong rip.


----------



## draz (Aug 7, 2015)

Dansmoker said:


> Vapes and bongs are going to be completely different highs. There are plenty of high end vapes that function very well but it's never going to be able to replace that feeling of taking a huge bong rip.


Could you explain why vapes and bongs are going to give you a completely different high?

I use a Vapexhale Evo, bong and vaporizer combined into one. Hits as hard or harder than a bong. Doesn't quite give the instantaneous 'high'(definitely wrong word) of combustion by-products but that is very short lived , makes you tired and is unhealthy.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 7, 2015)

draz said:


> Could you explain why vapes and bongs are going to give you a completely different high?
> 
> I use a Vapexhale Evo, bong and vaporizer combined into one. Hits as hard or harder than a bong. Doesn't quite give the instantaneous 'high'(definitely wrong word) of combustion by-products but that is very short lived , makes you tired and is unhealthy.


good vape and the right strain get me way more stoned than combustion it kinda creeps up on you to ive learned not to fill a second bag until the first kicks in lol.


----------

